# Hen of the Woods Mushroom Recipe (Maitakes)



## baker2828 (Sep 3, 2009)

Does anyone have a good recipe for HOTW mushrooms.  My dad found about 3-4lb shroom on the back of an ole' oak tree.  I would like to find some type of mushroom gravy recipe to put over toast or biscuit or even a steak.   Any ideas?


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is a website dedicated to them
http://www.goldengourmetmushrooms.com/maitake.html


----------



## gregandlaurie (Sep 3, 2009)

hello for steak i just cook them on grill in a pie pan with onions garlic s&p they're great in all sauces also bread and deep fry them they also make a fantastic anti pasta hope this helps


----------



## meat hunter (Sep 3, 2009)

Man, I totally forgot about the hen of the woods mushrooms season. Thanks for this post. I gotta get out in the woods.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 3, 2009)

Hen of the woods mushroom season, what exactly is that all about?  I LOVE mushrooms but have never gone out and hunted for my own but would love to so if this is something I can do here in Jersey (we have 30 acres and half of it is forest) I would love to get in on the fun.
Any advice?

*Just answered my own question, well actually Google helped me to answer it.  Now that I know what to look for we'll see what's doing out in the woods.
Found a few recipes on the site I was reading...
http://theforagerpress.com/fieldguid...ke-recipes.htm


----------



## gregandlaurie (Sep 3, 2009)

look by oak trees or oak stumps you will find some by live trees but dead ones are better i always look for dead ones or live ones with damage like a big dead limb in it or lightning strike, they grow normally out of the ground but rarely you'll find one on side of tree.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the tips.
After looking at some pictures of them I know I have seen them many times as a kid, went out on a little hunt but I was looking down and not ahead of me and walked right through a spider web so I called it a day on that.
Now I feel like I have spiders and ticks crawling all over me


----------



## gregandlaurie (Sep 3, 2009)

Around this area they don't usually come out till the fall - end of September. I don't know how your temperatures compare to us.


----------



## baker2828 (Sep 5, 2009)

we have always found them right at the base of old oaks....can be dead or alive doesn't seem to matter.   But I am a believer in finding mushrooms of any type next to newly dead trees.


----------



## gregandlaurie (Sep 27, 2009)

The Hen of the woods mushrooms are out in Iowa now. Soak in salt water to clean. Here is a picture of one my friend gave me. We cooked in butter added eggs and topped with cheese for breakfast.

.


----------



## jlmacc (Sep 27, 2009)

Anyone around NW Indiana finding them?I have found a few in the past when hunting them with my father inlaw.He lost that hunting property and cannot get them from there now.Last year I went looking all over with no luck.then a few weeks later I found one growing right in my back yard on an oak stump,LOL.But it was dried up allready,I checked yesterday but it is not out yet.They are good though!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 27, 2009)

This is very interesting. I grew up in the country but have never heard of the Hen of the woods. What is it's range? Does it grow in the Carolinas, Georgia and North Florida area? Thanks for the post.


----------



## jlmacc (Sep 27, 2009)

Some people call it sheep head mushrooms also


----------

